# RX 200s



## Cruzz_33 (6/5/16)

Which vendors should be getting this mod in?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (6/5/16)

WE are getting the RX200s in. 

Unfortunately no details on timelines yet.


----------



## Migs (6/5/16)

Cant wait VC, please do bundle deal with bats


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/5/16)

Heaven gifts has them for 62$


----------



## Zahz (6/5/16)

And now I've seen other international vendors got them for $44-45 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/5/16)

So pricing is good ! I hope they are using the dna 200 chassis as the only thing I hated about the rx 200 is the paint would chip so easily


----------



## Dirge (6/5/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> So pricing is good ! I hope they are using the dna 200 chassis as the only thing I hated about the rx 200 is the paint would chip so easily



The DNA200 battery sled is balls though, but I agreed, the paint job on the RX sucks.


----------



## Daniel Alves (10/5/16)

would love one of these but would still keep my RX200


----------



## Vape101 (10/5/16)

does anyone know when the new rx200s mod by Jaybo will be available in Cape Town and which stores will sell/price thanks .


----------



## Vape101 (11/5/16)

Looking forward to the rx200s seeing my rx200 stopped working.


----------



## Migs (11/5/16)

How did your rx200 stop working? I too have one but I expect some life out of it.


----------



## Vape101 (11/5/16)

Migs said:


> How did your rx200 stop working? I too have one but I expect some life out of it.


It just over heated while charging through usb and now says check battery ^all batteries are perfect ^ and doesn't fire so I think something has gone wrong on board or resistor is blown


----------



## Migs (11/5/16)

Shit man thats bad, maby you should get an external charger. Goodluck Im also going to get the 200s, can't wait.


----------



## Vape101 (11/5/16)

yeah gonna definitly buy a external charger for the new rx200s


----------



## Daniel Alves (11/5/16)

best thing I did was investing in a external charger, I have the D4 and works like a charm


----------



## KieranD (11/5/16)

Vape Cartels have shipped and should be with us middle of next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (11/5/16)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartels have shipped and should be with us middle of next week


Hi Kieran = Any idea of what price will be ?

Can i pay for mine so long ?


----------



## Legendg2 (11/5/16)

morras said:


> Hi Kieran = Any idea of what price will be ?
> 
> Can i pay for mine so long ?



Ditto


----------



## HellHound1ZA (12/5/16)

Good question, would like to find out myself too. Anyone? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (12/5/16)

ask he the who has stock thread


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply directly

Just a reminder for newer members, vendors are not allowed to discuss or promote their products in the general threads of the forum, so if you want to know who stocks something, please ask this type of question in the "Who has stock" subforum.


----------



## Dubz (12/5/16)

@Silver it is here already...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rx-200s.t22750/

Maybe just merge the two?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Several posts above have been moved into this existing thread
Thanks @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartels have shipped and should be with us middle of next week



@Paulie your competition prize will not be wasted until this arrives lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharief623 (18/5/16)

Sir vape has them in stock now


----------



## GreenyZA (18/5/16)

Sharief623 said:


> Sir vape has them in stock now



At a very good price as well. I'm very tempted but first have to get me a Messes Squared and mystery RDA I'll reveal once I got it!


----------

